# In the name of chaos, we shall rise!!!



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

hey guys, just wanted to show you my work, here are my minions... mwahahahahah 

everything you gonna see here is been painted and builded/converted by me, a lot of work and im totally devoted to chaos, i love to make other suffer :mrgreen: even more humanity 









heres my whole army 

lets start with the lords 

















there's "kharn the betrayer"









































my slaanesh sorcerer/lord

























my mighty plague sorcerer taking the heart of a space marine









































my powerful tzeentch sorcerer mwahahahah









































the allmighty deamon prince

























the khorne lord on his daemonic steed


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

now for the troops 

















































mwahahahahah khorne 









































thats for grandfather nurgle 

some of the finest deadliest warriors mouahahaha








yummy some blood... tasty isnt it?

























they are just asking for that.... BLOOD!!!!!! AND I SHALL GIVE THEM WHAT THEY ASK !!!

now for some awesome vehicules 








































THA CHAMBER OF GORE !!!!!









my dreadnought, with his tau wrecking ball 

























mighty vindi


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Quite cool stuff you got there dude, very well painted, especialy the lords and the Nurgle stuff. Keep up the good work, and have some +rep.


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

now for the big stuff.... mwahahaha









































yesss.... grand father nurgle is happy with this one 

























that thing is soooo freaking powerful on the battle field, and khorne loves when there's a lot of blood 

so yep thats my army, leave comments and enjoy


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

Flerden said:


> Quite cool stuff you got there dude, very well painted, especialy the lords and the Nurgle stuff. Keep up the good work, and have some +rep.


thx man, i do what i can  now im working on some noise marines and after that, some tousand sons ^^


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, these look pretty cool. I love the Khorne stuff, the red looks very well done! +Rep


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I love how you've done the Khorne stuff. What colours do you use for that scheme?
ps. Have some rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweet army man, always nice to see a fully painted army like that. I love the use of the fantasy bitz like the shields with the terms and other models.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am loving all of this. It gives me alot of ideas for my Fiance's CSM she's starting. Have some rep!


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Im loving your dead SM on the land raider i almost creamed myself, your army is f***ing brilliantly painted, +lots of rep.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

johnnymajic said:


> I love how you've done the Khorne stuff. What colours do you use for that scheme?
> ps. Have some rep


for that, i used mechrite red as a base coat, then i add some red gore, then highlights with blood red there you go


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

Lord Rahl said:


> Im loving your dead SM on the land raider i almost creamed myself, your army is f***ing brilliantly painted, +lots of rep.


you know, they are acutally alive  cause in one of their books, nurgle uses space marines prisoner and put them on their vehicule alived so the space marines wont shoot at the vehicule cause they dont want to hurt their man  (its like a 4+ cover save XD)

and thank you


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

thx a lot everyone  more slaaneshy/tzeentchy stuff coming up


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG - They are amazing! They are superbly painted, only problem though is the amount of pictures all loading at the different times are making my screen go up and down. (I think thats what it is) The mini diorama with the dead SM and the CM and the heart and everything is extremely cool though! +rep


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

dougan_2 said:


> OMG - They are amazing! They are superbly painted, only problem though is the amount of pictures all loading at the different times are making my screen go up and down. (I think thats what it is) The mini diorama with the dead SM and the CM and the heart and everything is extremely cool though! +rep


thx man, sorry for that problem, i should have precised "picture heavy"


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Oops, I did meen to only be joking, it wasn't really much of a problem.


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

dougan_2 said:


> Oops, I did meen to only be joking, it wasn't really much of a problem.


xD alright then, awesome


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

hey, guys, have a look to some new stuff, here first, i've repainted my daemon prince, looks good 









thats my name, i dont think you can see it well, just in case, cause the background is white, soo

here's more pictures of him


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

here's just to show you, not all of it  something that im working on, an old space marine vindicator that i decided to convert into chaos, its not done, its not the final color, dont worry, but there it is, tzeentch vindicator and the sea of madness  by the way, any idea on how i should paint it ?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I just fell in love with Chaos all over again! :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

thedevil said:


> ...tzeentch vindicator and the sea of madness  by the way, any idea on how i should paint it ?


Very nice; what are you planning for the main body?

I would be tempted to paint the greenstuff in a dark blue and the gaps between in either turquoise or bright purple; either way so there is an effect of glowing energy below the surface breaking through.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Really cool army dude, i'm a big fan of the Khorne marines they look pretty awesome!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Badass stuff.


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very nice; what are you planning for the main body?
> 
> I would be tempted to paint the greenstuff in a dark blue and the gaps between in either turquoise or bright purple; either way so there is an effect of glowing energy below the surface breaking through.


first : thx everyone, more stuff are coming (maybe a tutorial just for fun ^^)

for the body, i thought of painting it like pure tzeetch, enchanted blue, and then, with ice blue, doing chaos runes on it, and highlights too, but i think enchanted will pop up too much tho, im afraid lol

when you mean gasp, you mean the eyes and mouth?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

thedevil said:


> ... i thought of painting it like pure tzeetch, enchanted blue, and then, with ice blue, doing chaos runes on it, and highlights too, but i think enchanted will pop up too much tho, im afraid lol....


My Soul Grinder has an enchanted blue middle coat on the body with blending up to ice blue and it is quite bright; I generally paint non-magical Tzeentch blue with Midnight blue shading up through Regal Blue to Ultramarine Blue highlight.

Enchanted to Ice Blue does work as a magical blue contrast without being too different, so if you did the painted on runes in enchanted blue with some ice blue highlight then did carved runes in ice blue with some white highlights I could look as if the armour is slowly changing form the inside out.



thedevil said:


> ...when you mean gasp, you mean the eyes and mouth?


If you are sticking to eyes and mouths all over then yes; I was generalising about the recesses left after the sculpt.

If "gasp" is a typographical error it is obviously Tzeentch suggesting cool names for Daemons.


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> ... I generally paint non-magical Tzeentch blue with Midnight blue shading up through Regal Blue to Ultramarine Blue highlight.


i will try that, cause it sounds interresting ^^, but i dunno for the ultramarine blue, i dont like the color, i will try something and let you know ^^


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

thedevil said:


> i will try that, cause it sounds interresting ^^, but i dunno for the ultramarine blue, i dont like the color, i will try something and let you know ^^


I want my Thousand Sons to look very crisp and clean so take it all the way up to Ultramarine blue for an extreme difference between depth and edge; conversely for my WoC I am looking for a more natural subdued look so less extreme highlighting.

If you leave out the Ultramarine Blue it might look better as the rune to hull contrast will be higher.


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

but if you look at my sorcerer of tzeentch, all you see is regal blue with enchanted blue highlights, thats pretty much how i was my thousand sons to look like, exept i dunno for vehicule tho, 

i just painted something ultramarine blue and its not what i expected lol, it doesnt look bad at all, i will try, and if i dont like it on the tank, which i probably wont, ill just repaint it again and again ^^  probably tonight or tmr its going to be done ^^


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

sorry for da long waiting, i was really busy and didnt had any idea on how to paint the vindy haha









so there is goes
its not all the thousands sons i have, i have 4 full squads of 9, i was just too lazy to take them all out haha









thousands sons


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

here's more of the vindy
















look carefully at this one haha  for the metal heads, you might be pleazed 

















notice anything? haha 










its not all done, im probably gonna put something around the eye because its kinda naked right nnow haha


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

haha very nice work. Always enjoy seeing peoples interpretations of chaos!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Tank looks really good.


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks  took a loot of thinking for the color lol


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Skilled freehand.

It looks as if the time spent thinking really paid off.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Love what you've done with them pal, they're looking boss! It's also decided that I now need a chaos army after my wolves and Orks are finished... haha 

Love the conversions and stuff, the marines trapped on the baneblade look great!

Have some rep


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

thx every one


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I really like your painting style, sir. It's, for lack of a better description, very "comic book / graphic art"...

The conversion work adds that great touch of unique-ness to the force , so +rep for that!

Also great freehand on the vindicator, but I think that the dozer blade just use some more highlighting / weathering.


----------



## thedevil (Aug 31, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> I really like your painting style, sir. It's, for lack of a better description, very "comic book / graphic art"...
> 
> The conversion work adds that great touch of unique-ness to the force , so +rep for that!
> 
> Also great freehand on the vindicator, but I think that the dozer blade just use some more highlighting / weathering.


thx , i know the vindy is not quite done, i have to add move hehe


----------

